# Cleto Reyes Hybrid Glove Review



## sugarfoot8802 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hello!

I've been using these new cleto reyes hybrids for a while now and I wrote a review in case anybody is interested. I also talk a lot about Fairtex BGV1's that I was using before and there's some comparisons.

Any and all feedback is appreciated!

Thanks

"Cleto Reyes Hybrid Boxing Gloves Review"


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 24, 2016)

Just so you know, you don't generally need to double-post/post the same thing in multiple forums. Most people on here will see it either way, and it tends to clog up the forums.


----------



## sugarfoot8802 (Jul 24, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Just so you know, you don't generally need to double-post/post the same thing in multiple forums. Most people on here will see it either way, and it tends to clog up the forums.


Okay! Sorry, I wasn't sure what deal was. Will avoid in the future.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 24, 2016)

sugarfoot8802 said:


> Okay! Sorry, I wasn't sure what deal was. Will avoid in the future.


It's fine, no way for you to know. As some advice if you're going to stick around the forum, it's a lot easier to navigate through the 'recent posts' tab than the front page.


----------

